# Smallmouths and Cottonmouths!!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Had a light day at work today, so my son Matt and I decided to hit the Uwharrie River in Montgomery County.
The Uwharrie is unique in that although it is more than 80 miles from our native smallie rivers, they were stocked there in 1969, because the flow runs through the Uwharrie Mountains and is just cool enough to support them.
Caught a few smallies, none really pic worthy, several Roanoke bass (first cousin to the rock bass), found only here in NC.
What we didn't expect was cottonmouths, of which we saw at least five today.
Cottonmouths are native here, but are found south and east of the Piedmont where I live.
Montgomery county is barely in their range, and I had never seen them there before today.
The first one we saw was half drifting, half swimming down the other side of the river. Then, another one was coiled up in a downed tree hollow next to the bank. Of course, Matt had to PROVE it was not a harmless water snake, and prodded the snake with his rod tip til it threw back its head and showed us the snow white inside! It refused to move and we let him be.
About a half mile up river we saw three more lying on a rock ledge, sunning themselves, along with several turtles. As we approached, one dashed into the water and made his way upstream away from us, thank God!
Cottonmouths are nasty critters, and are utterly fearless. Believe I am going strapped next trip to the U..lol


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oof that would just about do it for me. Not really afraid of snakes but not looking to die either.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

ducman491 said:


> Oof that would just about do it for me. Not really afraid of snakes but not looking to die either.


Yeah, me neither. Cottonmouths are not found west of Lillington, or north of Candor. (they say) But once you get into the coastal plain, you start seeing them around waterways, especially swamps. They're one of the most common snakes in NC coastal swamps.


----------

